
Non-obvious winners and losers in Microsoft Yahoo Deal - nickb
http://www.tnl.net/blog/2008/02/01/non-obvious-winners-and-losers-in-microsoft-yahoo-deal/
======
ALee
Totally disagree on AOL being a potential winner. They don't have much going
for them now that they've started becoming more of an advertising agency.

